# PA snow pics



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

just 2 pics


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice truck, how do you like the UTG spreader ? A little off topic but is that your DIRT Mod in your avatar ?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i lov my UTG spreader , the dirt modified is one of my employees.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Simply Amazed!! We sat at Great Wolf Lodge for 9 hours and watched it snow at 28 degrees and evey damn flake melted when it hit the black-top.Yep,I am jealous.

Glenn.


----------

